# 2.0T in White - I have taken delivery!



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Picked the car up today and am extremely pleased with it. The ride is worlds better than my previous TT's. The Mag-Ride seems good and certainly stiffens the car up when used.

The Xenon's are fabulous!

I thought I'd post some piccies of the car both before and after swapping the standard Trapez for RS4's. The difference to me was staggering - I opted for the 'Black Chrome' finish to contrast with the white.

I'll post some more piccies tomorrow after the waxing and cleaning!


















































































Steve


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Wheels are a vast improvement IMO. Saw my first one on the road today and quite liked it. Thinking of sending the RX-8 back early but not sure yet.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Great looking car and the wheel change makes a huge difference - the std wheels only look good on MKIV Golfs. Keep thinking of buying an S3 in white


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Looks Brilliant!


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for the positive comments.

I really am very pleased with the overall look.

Steve


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

That is one nice car.

I didn't think I'd like white ... but you're right - and a stunning combination with those wheels.

I like the way that you got the fence painted to match as well. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SCUDO (May 24, 2006)

Wow!! it looks gorgeous and wheels make a dramatic difference. Good luck with the waxing tomorrow!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

oh my god that looks wonderful!!!

swap you :?

where did you get those wheels?

karen


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Stunning mate, simply awesome.

Have to have a look next Thursday night!

Nick


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Looks very impressive, the white has impressed me despite my expectations.

I'm going to be slightly contrary though, and say I think the bold solid wheel spokes worked better than the new ones.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Neat ! very Neat ...Nice car ...congrat !


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

TT Law said:


> Thanks for the positive comments.
> 
> I really am very pleased with the overall look.
> 
> Steve


How much were the reps?


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

what a lovely car, the Xenon looks fab! It's a struggle for me, I don't really want to spend any more money on the company car....but..but.....it looks so good.......


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Those RS4's are a huge improvement - they really set the car off.
Congrats


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im really missing the xenons.

Did you get the dealer to do the front grill you talked about before collection?

Are you planning on keeping the 17s?


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

It does look good and i am seriously considering changing the 17" on mine to either 18" or 19". But is it worth the extra cost? The trapez wheels look good aswell, much better than i thought and probably looked better in the 'flesh'?

Rebel, what did you think once the wheels where changed, did it make a massive difference to the appearance?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

UK Performance said:


> oh my god that looks wonderful!!!
> 
> swap you :?
> 
> ...


Told you already Karen on your wheels thread :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

VERY nice Steve - are you bringing it to the BTD?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Stunning Steve


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks again for the positive comments. 

The wheels were from Wheelbase in Oldham - a totally proffessional bunch of guys.

They cost Â£940 all in with locking nuts & 245/35/19 Continental Sport Tyres.

I have not decided yet what to do with the Trapez wheels - maybe E Bay or keep to put back on the car - probably sell though.

Tosh - I still have not decided whether to go for the Gloss Grille. I kinda like the matt one that is fitted.

Waxing tomorrow and possibly fitting my Phatbox.

The more I drive it the more I like it. The extra functions in the DIS are great - Digital Speedo is useful.

Anyone who has ordered Mag Ride won't be disappointed. I think it makes a real difference if you push the car a little.

Bose - Good sound quility and good Bass but only at higher volumes.

The adaptive Xenons are very good if a little pricey - they make better sense on a 2.0T as you get the Chrome detailed Headlights.

The exhaust note is really quite adictive - not a V6 grumble but a very throaty sound - sporty.

Anyone worried about 19's - don't. The ride with them on is far more compliant and comfortable than a Mk1 with either Standard or quattro GMBH suspension.

The build quality is excellent. The seats supremely comfortable and I have Alcantara and it is lovely IMHO.

Anyone with kids - our 5 year old goes in the back no problem with the booster seat and has a lot more room than a Mk1 - this is due to extra front legroom in the passenger footwell allowing the seat further forward.

I'll post some more thoughts tomorrow.

Steve

Steve


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

TT Law said:


> Tosh - I still have not decided whether to go for the Gloss Grille. I kinda like the matt one that is fitted.
> 
> Anyone who has ordered Mag Ride won't be disappointed. I think it makes a real difference if you push the car a little.
> 
> ...


Thx Steve, i'm glad to here that some one has pusht the car while driving and noticed the difference also with MR.

I'll find your car absolutly stunning with the RS wheels. You got a lot of courage for taking white, but now i see the car more and more on "real" pictures, i like the colour very much.
I would let the grill as it is. Glossy black will don't do it on white.
The other plastics where the foglights are, will look "old" and matt.

Keep telling us all your comments abouth the car please, and can we see a larger picture from your RS wheels ?

Thx :wink:


----------



## neilholmes50 (Jul 15, 2006)

Like the white and wheel combo.

Wouldn't take it myself as i have been known to be a lazy bugger when it comes to cleaning 

any pics of the alacantra interior?


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Been to wheelbase today, ordered same wheels and tyres  . Steve  how did you find the quality? Hope they are the same as the original Trapez that will be removed. :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Coley i can't tell you that, but Steve can


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am glad finally someone likes the engine note from the 2.0T, I felt the same way, sporty, when I tested drive it. I love the engine note from the 3.2Q, too...it's bit like heavy machine gun, very deep and chunky note. 
Cound you post some interior pictures, please? I didn't order the nappa leather, too!! hope it looks fine (I am sure it is!).

Enjoy your lovely weekend!!!


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Quality on the Rep's seems fine to me.

Steve


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTLAW can I be cheeky and ask you if you have any piccies of the inside with the door open so I can see the red leather against the white paint please  .

Have you got any piccies like the far right one in my siggie piccie? . I want to see the colour combination of your red leather against the white paint please


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> TTLAW can I be cheeky and ask you if you have any piccies of the inside with the door open so I can see the red leather against the white paint please  .
> 
> Have you got any piccies like the far right one in my siggie piccie? . I want to see the colour combination of your red leather against the white paint please


tempted by a white one? (it does look good!)


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry Dotti,

Its not me with the Red Leather I think it's quaking plums.

Steve


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Not a problem I just replied to your other thread with regard to my assumption and request on red having seen your piccies on there :wink:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Very nice Steve - looking forward to seeing it in the "metal". Have you decided what slogan to put under the spoiler when it pop's up 

Hopefully not "Boxsters are slow" :wink:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

mosschops said:


> Hopefully not "Boxsters are slow" :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Steve

Car looks stunning and even more tempted to go for the RS4 now after being swayed towards the turbines!

Who is the Guy you spoke to about the wheels at wheelbase?

PS out of interest did the 17's fit in the back afterward okay or did you have to take a another car to get them home
???


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Speak to John at Wheelbase.

If you ask nice they will post your wheels home for free.

Steve


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Looks stunning Steve 8)

Enjoy your new toy!

Hev x


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

This thread is like Deja-Vu..... Takes a brave man to buy White, she looks stunning Steve,

Welcome to my world.... get some bulk packs of tar remover and car wash

You cant use protective films because the backing glue gives a yellow colour on white.

Them headlamps aint going to be cheap so look into headlamp protection film...

And I bought our Nouvolaris from Wheelbase, can vouch for their service to me.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

ps... I think you should see if you can get the rib and fog light surround painted in White... its would look cool IMO

Sorry cant help thinking about mods... :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wak said:


> Sorry cant help thinking about mods... :roll:


Thats not like you Wak :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Spent Sunday driving round Castleton with Steve........... his car is stunning on the road. Amazing the number of people that stopped and pointed at it............. 

Inspired choice Steve.............


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

posers :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dr.Phibes said:


> posers :wink:


I agree he is


----------

